# Top Ten Uses for Activated Charcoal



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 31, 2004)

*10. Give 50mg PO to your overdose patient and watch them add a new holstein motif to your truck.
9. Use as dress up makeup for Cinco de Mayo.
8. Fix a flat substitute.
7. Use as a lubricant to get your ambulance out of tight spots.
6. Place in your head trauma patient's mouth and look for the bubbles so you know where to place the tube.
5. Seal up the hole you just poked in some guy's chest after you discover there really wasn't a pneumo. 
4. Brush it on your cafeteria burger for that close to grilled taste. 
3. Fill water balloons and throw them at houses of those who question your actions. 
2. Mix with your favorite adult beverage to soothe that post traumaric stress-related upset stomach.
And the number 1 thing to do with activated charcoal is:

1. Give as a door prizes at the psych floor Christmas party. *


----------

